# Tyco Lamborghini



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Would love to see these made for the Xtractions. It lines up perfectly with the chassis and would be a nice springboard to a release of exotic cars (Lamborghini, Viper, GT40, Shelby Cobra....made for XTs).


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Interesting idea. In the meantime I think someone makes a clip to do just that. Does anybody else remember that? Am I thinking about the wide body Tyco's?

Tom


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

buds ho did them, I don't think they work that great. I mounted a tyco lambo on an afx chassis years ago but can't remember how I did it (the buddy clip was my first try and it didn't work). I think it was a touch of hot glue on the chassis clips, and quickly aligned and pushed the body into the correct position.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Bud's buddy clips need some careful filing/cutting to work correctly. I took a Tyco 908 Long Nose Porsche, filed down the mounts then glued in some plastic to make Tomy Turbo mounts. Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

vansmack2 said:


> Bud's buddy clips need some careful filing/cutting to work correctly. I took a Tyco 908 Long Nose Porsche, filed down the mounts then glued in some plastic to make Tomy Turbo mounts. Where their is a will there is a way.


opening a can-o-worms here...
but I'd go w/ Tomy Chassis &/or their SRT Chassis me-self's ...
just say'n...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

hilltop had a post showing how he makes body mounts to use a afx chassis.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

For the Lambo, grind out the tyco mounts. The door has a curve so you will need to add a spacer at the top of the door to keep your mount flat, then make you an AFX type mount to glue inside, should be what you are looking for...Another idea if you have the room is to take a junker body, cut the door/mount area out and glue it inside your Tyco body. May get a little too tight, not sure. Here's how I make AFX mounts for lowering or swapping bodies of different brands. Scroll down to #203. Hope this helps...RM

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=212249&page=14


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Jim's Custom Rod Shop sells some resin mounts if you don't want to make you own, although I have never tried them. A quick internet search will get you the website then go to the accessories page.

This is the guy that made me some resin Cheetah bodies cast from a JL Cheetah. They fit the long (1.6) wheelbase Tomy's. I got four with SG+ mounts, and four with Turbo mounts, due to Jim mistakenly putiing the wrong mounts the first time, because he did not realize they were different. The SG+ mounts on the four Cheetahs I got were off slightly, one side higher than the other, so I will have to redo them.


----------

